# Votre avis pour acheter clé USB en gros



## monvilain (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter une grosse quantité de clé usb , à capacité faible (maxi 1go) et à faible cout. (genre maxi 2/piéce)

En tant que photographe, je souhaiterais vendre certains fichiers sur une clé plutôt que sur Cd quand ce n 'est pas en tirage photo.

Quel moyen vous semble le mieux?

Annonce pour se grouper? Contact chez les marques? revendeurs?

Merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Pour les clés USB ou sinon l'occasion.


----------



## cerock (2 Mars 2009)

Nous avions envisagé il y a quelques années, l'utilisation de iPod shuffle ou de clé USB comme support publicitaire... 

Après les premières discussion, on a abandonné le shuffle. Pour les clé USB, les quantité étant vraiment énorme (j'ai souvenir de 10'000 pièces) pour avoir un bon rapport qualité prix (mais c'était il y a queslques années).

Je ne sais pas si maintenant des boites spécialisés dans les gadjets publicitaire ont les clés USB dans leur catalogue (HACH en suisse par exemple)


----------

